# East Bay??????????????????????????????????????????



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Are there any fish in that place? I have now been twice and nothing. I would really like some pointers b/c it's the closest place to my house and for the most part it's calm. I put in on 87 and have been throwing live shrimp at all the places the look fishy. When I go to Gulf Breeze I caught many fish every time.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, I don't understand where you are asking about... all I see is "East" in the title.

Jim


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

East Bay in Navarre. Sorry about that.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been fishing east bay for the past month and have done really good. There are TONS of rat reds, me and my buddies have probably caught around 15 in 5 trips. We have been using a variety of lures. And even though everyone always talks about the power lines, we haven`t caught anything around them. Is there anything specific you want to know? What kind of boat do you fish on I have probable seen you. We went Sunday morning and caught 7 trout , 2 rat reds, 1 flounder and around 20 mullet. So yes there is defiantly plenty of fish.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes. How far from the ramp do you go? Do you target docks or holes? Really anything you can give me without telling the forum you spots. I've heard the same thing about the power lines.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Which ramp do you put in at? What size is your boat? Do you have a trolling motor? How much water does your boat draft? This is the first year i have fished east bay and i guess i have just got lucky and found some productive spots pretty easy. If you answer those questions it will help me out on what to tell you.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Hwy 87 Navarre. 14' with a 35hp. Yes I do have a trolling motor. The boat drafts no more than 4". I can put the boat in at Woodlawn durring low tide.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a pm. Good Luck


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn one time with me and you give up ??????? Go to our first hole, and our second by the grass flats, forget the docks, I have never had any luck, like some one else said I have heard of other people having good luck at the docks and the power lines, but I have never done anything there. Fish the grass and the coves towards robledal subdivision and in the next few weeks you will rack up. I have done best just when the sun is going down or shortly after, so around 8 or 8:30.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

So that's your ugly mug fishing my dock? oke There are a couple spots that seems to produce but after living on East Bay Bayou for 8 years I STILL haven't quite got them figured out. Some nights I'll go catch 5-10 reds some slot with some trout in there and some nights there is nothing, moon phase/ tide/ rain etc all of it checked and no rhyme that I can tell. I will offer this... there are a couple points that when the tides moving load up on fish from trout to mullet. between the powerlines (nothing but croaker there) to the East. fish the wind.



Also for the last 8 days the mullet have been THICK on the South side of the bayou - they seem to be petering out some but lord they were thick for 3-4 days strait. Called it the conga line.



:mmmbeer

Sterssless


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a house on east bay, so i fish it a pretty good bit. I've had most of my success on the oyster bars just past the powerlines going straight and a little to the right. i've heard and always see alot of boats on the powerlines but never have had much success. there are some fish around the docks if you know which ones to go to. ive never fished it much, but ive heard people say that they catch alot of specks right on the mouth of the river in those grass areas.


----------

